

Indian H-1B visa workers have minimal skills: Infosys whistleblower - radmuzom
http://www.financialexpress.com/article/industry/companies/indian-h-1b-visa-workers-have-minimal-skills-infosys-whistleblower/54906/

======
vikvik
Some things mentioned in this article \- living 8 people to a room \- have to
give kickbacks to their manager \- working full-time without paying taxes

These are nonsense, definitely not happening.

Infosys pays enough for people to live on their own. They may share apartments
like many others in big cities.

Noone gives kickbacks to their managers at infosys, or any other big indian
companies. Managers have to sometimes beg the employees to take up
unfulfilling assignments.

How can one work in the US without paying income taxes?

I guess when you are talking on any sensitive topic, you might also talk
nonsense to make it sound worse than it is.

